# EXC_BAD_ACCESS



## robin73 (29 Juillet 2003)

A quoi correspond cette erreur qui apparait lorsque je debug mon appli ?

Pourquoi lorsque j'appelle une fonction F, que j'ai ecrite, directement dans une classe je n'ai pas cette erreur et lorsque dans ma classe j'appelle une fonction F' qui a pour seul code l'appelle à F l'erreur apparait et mon appli plante ?


----------



## obportus (30 Juillet 2003)

Je te conseille d'utiliser le debuger de Project Builder qui te montrera précisément où apparait l'erreur.
Ce genre d'erreur appraît lorsque tu as une structure de donnée du genre tableau et que tu accèdes en dehors de cette structure en cherchant à lire une de ses données.


----------



## robin73 (31 Juillet 2003)

j'utilise deja le debugger de ProjectBuilder. Je sais ou ca plante mais comme je le disais je ne sais pas pourquoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ca marche si j'appelle ma fonction directement mais si elle est appellee dans une autre fonction (il n'y a que l'appelle a cette premiere fonction dans l'autre fonction) ca plante


----------



## molgow (31 Juillet 2003)

Si on pouvait avoir un peu plus de précisions sur ton code, ça serait peut-être possible de voir d'où vient le problème. Comme tu l'exposes ici, il est clair que ce problème est étrange, mais il y a certainement une explication toute bête.. tu programmes en Orienté-Objet, quel langage ? C++, Java, Obj-C?
est-tu sûr d'appliquer tes fonctions (ou plutôt méthodes si tu es en POO) sur des objets qui sont valides ?


----------



## robin73 (1 Août 2003)

Merci a tous, j'ai trouve le Pb. (un pb d'adresse dans l'appel de ma fonction ... c'est con mais c'est toujours qd on a le nez dessus que l'on ne vois rien)


----------

